# Rate your FO on a scale of 1 to 10



## ilovedoxies (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.soapsupplies.net/   Pumpkin Spice

I give it an 8, nice fall scent.

I'm gonna bump this one up to a 10.  The more it cures, the more I like it!!


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 31, 2008)

I have that, but have yet to try it.  Better get on it!

Indian Summer from Sweetcakes ROCKS! 10

ETA:  Score


----------



## heartsong (Nov 6, 2008)

*f/o*

www.soapsupplies.net BENDEL BEAN is wonderful adult vanilla-.8-1 oz pps.  DOES NOT DISCOLOR!!!  i use 1 level tsp of her ipanema gold  mica for 5 #'s of rtcp soap for a delicate cream/ivory tint.  this is the best vanilla i've found in years!  this is a 10.

just soaped oakmoss @.7 ppo and LOVE it!  most oakmosses i've tried smell more like potting soil, but this one is great! this is more on the feminine side of the scale-i'm going to hold back a few bars just for me!

eggnog @.7 ppo  everyone else really likes this, but i'm not a fair judge on this one as i don't much care for cinnamon.  oob is yummy, but soaped all i could smell is cinnamon-until the 3rd week-now i can smell a rich vanilla in the background, but to me it has too much cinnamon-i wish it was nutmeg instead. it would have been just awesome.  maybe in another week or two it will mellow out.

update on eggnog: cinnamon dissappeared into a really rich-sweet-allspice holiday scent-love it!                            what a difference another week makes!


mandarin II-awesome orange

sweet nectar- outstanding honey-no flowers!

leather jacket-i really like this, especially blended with lavender or lilac.

customer service is great!

i haven't had time to try these by same company:

drakkar
oatmeal, milk & honey
white ginger and amber
lavender
lilac
apple jack and peel
aloe
country clothesline

will keep updating.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.soapsupplies.net/  Oatmeal Milk & Honey = 10.

Light scent, does not discolor.  Great in goat's milk soap. 

A+


----------



## heartsong (Nov 8, 2008)

*f/o*



			
				ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> http://www.soapsupplies.net/  Oatmeal Milk & Honey = 10.
> 
> Light scent, does not discolor.  Great in goat's milk soap.
> 
> A+



how much f/o per pound of soap?


----------



## carebear (Nov 8, 2008)

make sure you post your findings on The Scent Review Board - it's a great reference, so be sure to check it too!

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

(yes, you have to join)


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 8, 2008)

Paige is the best!  I've been using her as one of my prime FO suppliers for over 3 years now!  Her Love Spell my customers claim is better than the real deal!  I have used about 13 of her scents.  Her newest one, White Tea & Berries is awesome in lotions!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: f/o*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> ilovedoxies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heartsong, I usually use .50 ppo.  I could have probably used a little more of this one, closer to .7.  It's a light scent depending on how strong you like your scents.  

Hope that helped


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 9, 2009)

soapsupplies.net;  Oak Moss   =   10 

Love it!!

I used .50 per lb. in whipped soap.  Plenty of scent, nice rich aroma.


----------



## madhattersoap (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a WONDERFUL oatmeal, milk, and honey from Bramble berry.  I rate it a 10 because the smell is like pure heaven to me.  Best OMH out there IMO.  It soaped great, discolored to a very light tan and the scent is holding strong.  I could keep my nose in this bar all day!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 2, 2009)

Nature's Garden, Dark Chocolate - 3 

Smells good in the bottle and may be nice in a roll on but in CP it completely faded away.  Can't smell it at all.  

bummer


----------



## honor435 (Aug 2, 2009)

love peaks fo's, 
aroma haven has a great lovespell(10!) and its on clearance. 
Iam trying millcreek now, did orange chili pepper, more orange than pepper, but i would give it a 8. I also bought lemongrass blend and island flower, havent used yet, they sent me a free ounce of kenneth cole-black.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 5, 2013)

I found this old thread and I've never yet tried Soapsupplies.net but I would rate Symphony Scents Red Clover Tea a 10.  I haven't settled on an Oatmeal Milk & Honey scent yet but if Symphony's soaps as well as it smells in the bottle, it would be a 10.  I like Bee My Honey from Oregon Trails too but I like how I can smell the oatmeal in Symphony OM & H.


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 20, 2013)

Here are some of my favorites: #1s
Peak's Blackberry Sage  -  No A, D
Peak Baby Powder - No A, Turns soft yellow
Peak Coconut Lime Verbena - No A, D
Peak White Tea and Ginger - No A, D
Crafter's Choice Jacob's Desire - No A, D
Crafter's Choice Intuition for Men - No A, D

All of the above hold their scents through CP well.


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for those reviews deb.  I'd love to try Coconut Lime Verbena.  I like the Love Spell from Peaks.


----------

